# oophorectomy and extensive lysis of adhesions



## dmkubida (Nov 7, 2012)

My doc performed lysis of adhesions thru an open incision but also removed the ovaries. Can I bill both 58740 and 58940 or are they bundled? i dont see any CCI edits.


----------



## preserene (Nov 8, 2012)

Since the adhesiolysis is extensive, this can be given a code for its own. You can cod eboth of them with a modifier- 51. 
If the payer refuses (mostly with medicare) to recognise so, even with a significant documentation as "extensive adhesiolysis ", then the second time you can go for the code for oopherectomy  alone but definitely with modifier -22.
some of the payers would be fussy to pay for both the codes.


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 14, 2012)

These codes are bundled. I would use 58740 with the 22 modifier and send documentation.


----------

